# Chicken Alfredo Fattie



## krusher (Sep 17, 2008)

I am making me and the lovely wife some lunch, started with some ground chicken, then a nice layer of fire roasted garlic alfredo sauce, then a layer of cooked crumbled bacon, then four slices of munster, and then topped it all off with some shaved parmesan. Then I brushed on a little more alfredo on the outside with some kosher salt and some cbp. It's goin in the smoker at 250 with some uhm.........pecan, I suppose.

I'll have some more pics in a little bit.

hope you all have a good day.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking good so dar, keep us posted. Your pics are just a bit large, you might consider a smaller size. It's all good.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see this finished product!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Krusher, that really sounds good. Love chicken alfredo. Can't wait to see how this comes out.


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Sweet idea! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks good. What time should we show up for lunch?


----------



## dingle (Sep 17, 2008)

Great idea Krusher! Points for originality!


Not allowed to give you more points until I spread some love elsewhere. You got them coming though!!


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 17, 2008)

Krusher,

Man that looks great, can't wait to hear about the finished product.  I think my wife would even like that one.

One question, did you grind the chicken yourself or can you find ground chicken at the store?  If you grind it yourself how do you do it?  Do you add anything to it to help hold it together?  Could it be done in a food processor since I don't have a grinder?  I would like to try this or something similar.


----------



## krusher (Sep 17, 2008)

sooner,

you can get ground chicken at your grocery store ( at least I can ), I get it at Kroger, it's not with the other chicken, it is with the ground beef.  I am not sure why but that is where it as atleast at my store.  I did'nt put anything else in with it, I thought about it but figured I would take my chances and it seems to be holding together just fine.

temp. is 151 right now, so I wil have some pics in a little bit.

By the way, perdue is the only brand of ground chicken that they have, so I would say if your store has perdue they probably have ground chicken.

hope this helps you out and if you need anymore help just ask the fine folks on this forum and they will give you all the answers that you need.


----------



## krusher (Sep 17, 2008)

here it is all done and I gotta tell you that was the best fatty that I have made yet, real good flavor and no blowout at all. And the sauce I put on the outside seemed to keep the chicken pretty moist. This is definately a do over for me.

I tried to get the pics smaller, loods like I did with one of them, I'll work on getting all of them from know on.

thanks for the points and kind words from everyone as well.

hope you all have a good rest of the week.


----------



## grothe (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks great Krusher....Real nice pix!!!!!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the idea...  looks great...  eat that with a little garlic bread...  yeah...


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks soooo good.  I'm adding to my list of things to try


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, I definetly see one of those in my future this weekend.  Great Q-view and I like the large pictures the do well on my color calibrated 24.5 inch widescreen, they look great!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2008)

Dang that looks great. Good Job


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great , and I love the pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But some of us don't have 







it does make the thread hard to read . next size down on PB ( 800 X 600 )keeps the text on the page 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points anyways for a great smoke and mouthwatering qview


----------



## krusher (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry I get carried away with the pics, I just got a new cpu and a 22inch widescreen and everything looks like it will fit to me, I forget about the widescreen.  From now on I will stick to the 800x600, I tried that on photobucket on the last ones , but only one of them took.  Oh well try again next time.

but I will work on that.


----------



## powerhead (Sep 17, 2008)

that looks just amazing all that bacon and cheeseeeeee. i am definetly doing a fattie of some sort this weekend.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 17, 2008)

Krusher,
That is an amazing looking YUMMY fattie! I will need someone to clean my desktop now...drooooooollll all over it! 
I love the idea! Add it to the to do list!
Thanks for the great idea and Q-vue!
Happy smokes!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 17, 2008)

Those look great! but, with all that bacon you got Carbonara. Even BETTER!!!!


----------



## krusher (Sep 18, 2008)

hey 10-4, I was trying to remember what it was called when you had bacon in it but couldn't remember. Oh well. But thanks for the correction, guess I'll have to tell the wife that I was wrong and make another one and call it the right thing. It is important to set the right example is'nt it.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 18, 2008)

i dont care what you name it but it sure looks good.


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 18, 2008)

the italian in me is telling me i gotta try this one....how did ya come up with that idea? i never woulda thunk...


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 18, 2008)

who cares what you call it crusher just post more q vew!


----------



## krusher (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not sure how I came up with it, I wanted to make a chicken fattie so I grabbed the ground chicken and then just started roaming around the isles until I got inspired an then go back through the isles and find everthing I want.

You know you are doing good when the people that were bagging groceries when you came in are stalking you with there aprons off trying to see if you steal anything !  maybe I just have too much time on my hands ?


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2008)

Try resizing your pics with a little free program called Irfanview, available on any download site or their own webpage (http://www.irfanview.com) .  It's free and works great and easy to use.

Great looking fatty!  What was your side dish?  That looks good too!


----------



## krusher (Sep 18, 2008)

hey pops I have that infranview , but I haven't tried it yet, I saw where you told somebody else about it and got it, I resized all three of my last pics with photobucket but I think what happened is it made copys of the resized, so I had the originals and the new ones and I picked the original's by mistake.

my side dish was some angel hair pasta and my leftover sauce, I did'nt want to waste it.


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 18, 2008)

krusher about how long did it take ya to smoke it? Looks might fine, I may try one this weekend.... Thanks for the qview...


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks good. I did a spaghetti one the other day and the spaghetti sauce made the meat really soft and hard to handle. Any ever done one of those. Maybe use a mix of tomato paste and the sauce to thicken it u? 

Great idea on the alfredo. Keep it up


----------



## krusher (Sep 18, 2008)

did you mix the sauce with the meat and then flatten?  Or did you put the sauce on after you flattened out the meat?  I would say if you mixed the two it would probably fall apart, but if  the meat wanted to fall apart and it was just meat then maybe the meat had gotten too warm, if they try to break on me I toss the flattened out meat in the freezer for about 15 minutes.  I always put in the freezer for about 20-30 minutes after it is all rolled and tightened though.


----------



## ronp (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet, nice idea!


----------

